# No rub brisket???



## jmo bbq (Mar 10, 2013)

Has anyone ever smoked a brisket without seasoning of any kind on it.? Can you still achieve a bark with just smoke alone? How has it turned out?


----------



## buggman (Mar 10, 2013)

All of my briskets are soaked in jalapeño juice for 24hrs and put on the pit for up to 16 hrs no foil nice bark


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 11, 2013)

Absolutely, the smoke and heat will do wonders with the outer surface of the meat.  Central Texas Q stores will tell you they just use salt and pepper and they have some great bark.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 11, 2013)

I am doing one right now...with a light coating of SPOG....bark looks good too.  Didn't spritz either.  Tastes test will tell tonight tho.

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2013)

The smoke ring is formed by the breakdown of nitrogen dioxide from the wood when it combusts. Nitric acid forms and mixes with the moisture in the meat and that is what forms the smoke ring. Hence the reason stick burners get a better smoke ring than other sources. Seasonings just add another layer of flavor, unless your coating it with something loaded with nitrogen dioxide.


----------



## venture (Mar 11, 2013)

Been there done that?

Most complicated rubs you could imagine.

After many years?

SPOG is still a winner!  Only then do I think about what else to add.

Exceptions of course!

But plain old SPOG is still a winner!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pbone (Mar 11, 2013)

I am a smoking newby! What is SPOG?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2013)

pbone said:


> I am a smoking newby! What is SPOG?


Salt, Pepper, Onion, Garlic.

Welcome! When you get a chance make a post in Roll Call and properly introduce yourself. Update your location and start posting some of your smoked Goodness!


----------



## 05sprcrw (Mar 12, 2013)

I have been doing nothing but salt and pepper for a while on my briskets with great results, I have been trying to talk myself into smoking a naked brisket one of these times. I don't think it would turn out anything less then fantastic.


----------



## turnandburn (Mar 12, 2013)

first brisket i ever did, just salt and pepper, love love love love fresh cracked black and sometimes even whole peppercorns...sometimes. everything should start with a lill salt and pepper, anything after that is totally up to your taste buds..at least thats how i see it.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 16, 2013)

For a no-rub brisket, you may be interested in something like what I used recently for no-rub, no-foil pulled chuckies with a wet-to-dry smoke chamber...this finishing sauce adds a great one-two punch for beef...I will be using this for brisket in a couple months for a wedding and a family reunion afterwards, I'm that confident with it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...hamber-cherry-balsamic-finishing-sauce-q-view

If a super well-developed and preserved bark is what you're after, let me know and I'll hook you up with multiple threads on the subject, or just do an *advanced search* for *threads started by me*, key words being *dry smoke chamber*...it works wonders for any lean trimmed meats finished at high internal temps...a great side benefit to this smoking method is that you will notice a markedly enhanced interior moisture retention when finished and properly rested before serving.

Eric


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 16, 2013)

I've never done _NO_ rub Brisket.  I use SPOG.


----------



## kajunkue (Jan 31, 2014)

Does anyone have a ratio for SPOG?  Worried that for my tastes I would use to much Pepper.


----------



## danbono (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi All I started using McCormick's Montreal seasoning, for my latest brisket, tasted great..No muss, NO fuss.Keep it smiple and taste the beef.

Dan


----------



## raastros2 (Feb 1, 2014)

Kajunkue said:


> Does anyone have a ratio for SPOG?  Worried that for my tastes I would use to much Pepper.


iam like you, i also love pepper...i would just use a little salt then equal parts garlic and onion, then add a little more pepper than anything else


----------



## raastros2 (Feb 2, 2014)

Buggman said:


> All of my briskets are soaked in jalapeño juice for 24hrs and put on the pit for up to 16 hrs no foil nice bark


Where yoi get your juice from bud


----------



## kajunkue (Feb 10, 2014)

Did 2 briskets last weekend.  One with SPOG and one with a modified version of Jeff's rub and the Jeff's rub version won.


----------



## aggie94 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for asking pbone, I've never heard of SPOG either.  JMO just curious, why would you want to do a brisket without any rub?  I guess the only way to find out how it tastes is to do one, or better yet, one with and one without to see what you like better.


----------



## kajunkue (Feb 11, 2014)

I couldn't see that either but wanted to try something different.  I have started with a good base and I am modifying  them to suit my taste.  I love food of any kind that is full of flavor.  Everyone thinks being from the New Orleans area that it's is all about hot and spicy but it's not.  It's all about flavor.


----------



## aggie94 (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't know if Tony Chachere's seasoning is as popular in LA as outside of it, but I love it on everything.  I think it would make a good brisket rub.


----------



## crazyq (Feb 11, 2014)

A simple Salt/Pepper rub on a brisket goes along way for bark and taste.


----------



## kajunkue (Feb 12, 2014)

_I don't know of anyone that cooks with out it_


----------



## buggman (Feb 15, 2014)

raastros2 said:


> Where yoi get your juice from bud


I drain the juice out of the can of  peppers


----------

